# quick question



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

hello all, to begin I know that this was already covered... but i was unable to locate where it was buried in the threads. so I am running 2.2 w/ RHCP. I have the busybox version mismatch when running tweaktools. I can't remember which version that I am supposed to flash, but I believe I'm on 1.20 or something around that. Second question is that I have been having reboots when on phone calls, or when locking/unlocking screen multiple times in a row. Not too huge of an issue, just wondering if anyone could chime in. Thanks


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

djphrost said:


> hello all, to begin I know that this was already covered... but i was unable to locate where it was buried in the threads. so I am running 2.2 w/ RHCP. I have the busybox version mismatch when running tweaktools. I can't remember which version that I am supposed to flash, but I believe I'm on 1.20 or something around that. Second question is that I have been having reboots when on phone calls, or when locking/unlocking screen multiple times in a row. Not too huge of an issue, just wondering if anyone could chime in. Thanks


The phone call reboot issue is one of those persistent issues with the device, I tried every ROM/Kernel combination I could to make it stop but no matter I did it continued, it is the reason I got rid of my Stratosphere after two units doing the same thing.

For BusyBox, I believe the correct version is 1.19.4 (?) but my memory might be foggy on this one.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

acejavelin said:


> ...For BusyBox, I believe the correct version is 1.19.4 (?) but my memory might be foggy on this one.


Yep - 1.19.4-cm9


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> The phone call reboot issue is one of those persistent issues with the device, I tried every ROM/Kernel combination I could to make it stop but no matter I did it continued, it is the reason I got rid of my Stratosphere after two units doing the same thing.
> 
> For BusyBox, I believe the correct version is 1.19.4 (?) but my memory might be foggy on this one.


great thanks guys, knew it was something like that.... gotta hate love this phone, samsung is pretty decent but this is their turd


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

So I was able to downgrade busybox, but when I'm in tweaktools it doesn't recognize wifi or mobile data connections. Any thoughts?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

djphrost said:


> So I was able to downgrade busybox, but when I'm in tweaktools it doesn't recognize wifi or mobile data connections. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


How is it not recognizing? If there are errors with it connecting, can you see what they are? I assume other things are fine over WiFi/data?


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> How is it not recognizing? If there are errors with it connecting, can you see what they are? I assume other things are fine over WiFi/data?


correct, all other apps work fine with 3g, 4g, and wifi. i thought that i would try to isolate the issue too and was unable to find exactly whats causing it. it's odd, i've never seen tweaktools show *internet connection required header ever before unless in airplane mode or something. I am thinking that it's just pulling off of sd right now, when I try to run anything all "downloads" fail. I can try to provide a screenshot if needed. btw I really appreciate the support guys  great dev


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

djphrost said:


> correct, all other apps work fine with 3g, 4g, and wifi. i thought that i would try to isolate the issue too and was unable to find exactly whats causing it. it's odd, i've never seen tweaktools show *internet connection required header ever before unless in airplane mode or something. I am thinking that it's just pulling off of sd right now, when I try to run anything all "downloads" fail. I can try to provide a screenshot if needed. btw I really appreciate the support guys  great dev


A screenshot would be awesome


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope this helps

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

djphrost said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm... It almost seems like busybox isn't quite as happy as it should be. Maybe try to reflash the ROM (just wipe cache and dalvik - and make sure to mount /system first) - that should get busybox happy again.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> Hmm... It almost seems like busybox isn't quite as happy as it should be. Maybe try to reflash the ROM (just wipe cache and dalvik - and make sure to mount /system first) - that should get busybox happy again.


I was thinking might try that anyway, sluggishness when I switched to KC kernel then back to RHCP. Thanks for the help man. will reply with results when reflashed.


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

Worked like a charm, thanks again. 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------

